# dry ferts not dissolving



## johnny70 (13 Feb 2008)

I have been dosing with Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)  Potassium Phosphate (KH2PO4) and GH Booster. I'm mixing;

3tsp KN03
1/2tsp KH2P04
1/2tsp GH Booster
500ml Water

I'm pretty sure that the GH booster is the one NOT dissolving into the water, I have tried tank water, tap water, boiled water, all with the same result, sediment in the bottom of the jar after an hour or two.

Any idea's?

Regards,
JOHNNY 8)


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Feb 2008)

Hi Johnny,
                  I think that's just life with GH Booster. I think it has Iron Sulfate and Magnesium Sulfate in it, both of which have lower solubility than the nitrate and phosphate salts. If I'm dosing GH Booster I normally would just put a pinch in the tank after water change and let it go at that. Maybe someone else has a clever idea. In any case, could you not just shake vigorously and dose the mixture? After a while whatever you dosed will dissolve.

Cheers,


----------



## johnny70 (13 Feb 2008)

Ok, cool, I just shake the mix and dose, doesn't seem to be a problem, just wondered why it was doing it.

Cheers,
JOHNNY


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Feb 2008)

I always have problems with the Equilibrium I use with my RO water dissolving very slowly, however I find that RO Right dissolves almost instantly so you could switch to that from your GH booster.


----------



## johnny70 (13 Feb 2008)

TBH I'm not even sure I'll keep adding it, I was adding it after advice from here, I could dose MgS04 instead. We have very  soft water(0/1kh)
Whats RO Right?

Cheers,
JOHNNY


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Feb 2008)

See here

RO Right's a powder to remineralise RO water.  Bascially it adds magnesium, calcium and a few other things.  Basically it does the same as your GH booster.


----------

